# Seville for 2 days



## travelplanner70 (Sep 18, 2008)

We were thinking about going to Seville for 2 days before we go to Marbella.  Do you think that is worthwhile for that short a time?  Is it better to fly into Seville and fly out of Malaga?  Any suggestions would be most appreciated.


----------



## Conan (Sep 18, 2008)

Yes, it's worth it, unless you're going in summer when the temperature is not to be believed.
Make sure you know what hours the cathedral is open, and don't miss it.
And go to one of the flamenco parlors at night.

Be alert on the street day or night, and leave your passports and excess cash locked up--purse-snatching etc. is very common.


----------



## travelplanner70 (Sep 19, 2008)

We will be going in mid-August.


----------



## Conan (Sep 19, 2008)

Going to Seville mid-August is almost like going to Sedona, AZ mid-August. (Seville is around 100F; I suppose Sedona still beats it--we've been in Sedona at 112F)

If you go, be prepared to carry water and to be hot-hot-hot. And make sure your hotel has good air conditioning.


----------



## travelplanner70 (Sep 19, 2008)

But, is it dry heat?


----------



## Conan (Sep 19, 2008)

> *World's 11 hottest travel destinations...seriously*
> It may not be able to compete on an international stage, but Seville deserves note as the hottest of all the major tourist cities in Europe. The capital of the Andalusia region, where almost every building is painted white, has around 700,000 siesta-loving residents, although it’s not clear how many stick around all summer. In both July and August, Seville averages a scorching 95°F/35°C, and it’s prone to wild swings as well. From June through September there have been days of at least 111°F/44°C. in each of those months during the last 20 years, and an all-time high of 122°F/50°C was recorded on August 4, 1881, which is still the highest ever recorded in Europe.


http://www.bootsnall.com/articles/08-07/worlds-11-hottest-travel-destinations-seriously.html


----------



## nerodog (Sep 20, 2008)

*loved seville !*

One of my favorite places in Spain..  in fact I am planning to go back next year but this time on a tour from Portugal as I rather not drive and have others with me that might enjoy a tour. Asmentioned, I found a tour group that does day trips called Toursforyou which might be of interest to you also.  Found it to be a beautiful city to wander around. We had stayed in a small pension /bed and breakfast... enjoy!


----------



## pianodinosaur (Sep 22, 2008)

Please let us know about your visit to Seville.  We will be taking a Royal Caribbean cruise in March via HGVC.  The stops include Barcelona, Malaga, Cadiz, Tenerife, Aricife, and Casablanca.  Cadiz is the port city for Seville and we are planning to take a guided tour of Seville.


----------



## JackieD (Feb 6, 2009)

My mom was born and raised in Seville.  It is a beautiful city with so much history.  You should visit even though it will be hot and a short stop.  Last time I went was May 2004 and the temp ranged from 50 degrees to 95 in 2 weeks.  The city has so much to see in a small area.  If you go to the cathedral, you can climb the Giralda Tower (but do it early in the day before it's too hot). Also is the tomb of Christopher Columbus. Enjoy tapas and flamenco demonstrations. If time permits go to the Plaza de Espana.  You can get tours of the bull ring (I would never watch a bullfight) there's a ring right in town that can be toured.

Enjoy your trip!  We are trying to plan a trip for next year.


----------

